# Song "Relentless" from upcoming album - Hard-Score genre



## fish_hoof (Sep 15, 2018)

At least, I call it Hard Score... Blend of Hard Rock and Film Score. This is a song I wrote a few years ago. Slowly working on this album for pure enjoyment. Kind of wanted to go back to this song and update it with new samples, but realized... I didn't want to take away from the experience and just keep moving forward with new material. 

Anyways, let me know your thoughts... enjoy!


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Sep 17, 2018)

Man this is pretty cool and not what I expected. I really enjoyed it. There were a couple times where the instrumental started to overtake the vocals. I understand it would be hard to balance such a busy and cool instrumental with lyrics, but that's one thing I'd look out for.

Good stuff!


----------



## fish_hoof (Sep 18, 2018)

StevenMcDonald said:


> Man this is pretty cool and not what I expected. I really enjoyed it. There were a couple times where the instrumental started to overtake the vocals. I understand it would be hard to balance such a busy and cool instrumental with lyrics, but that's one thing I'd look out for.
> 
> Good stuff!



Thank you for the kind words! It has definitely been a challenege to mix. Very good exercise. Ill post the other tracks as the get more complete. Appreciate you.


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Sep 18, 2018)

Sounds Great ! I'd say the vocal has a really nice tone but it's way too quiet and the timing is a bit suspect at times.
Nice track.


----------



## fish_hoof (Sep 18, 2018)

DanPhaseMusic said:


> Sounds Great ! I'd say the vocal has a really nice tone but it's way too quiet and the timing is a bit suspect at times.
> Nice track.



Thank you, thats good advice as i got back through and fine tune things. Appreciate the kinds words.


----------



## wolf (Sep 18, 2018)

I really like the song, arrangement and singing. And agree with the above comments. Excellent material and deserves the best possible treatment. I'd not cut corners. 
I agree that this is a monumental challenge to mix well. And this would be the one thing I'd critique. Even though the overall frequency balance works well for me, I think there are too many elements fighting for space in the mid to low mid range. Could also be build up from the reverbs. With more definition in the mix, this'd be killer.
I of course don't know who mixed this. regardless, I recommend to get a mixing engineer who has experience with such material or is confident he/she can handle it. This music is worth it.


----------



## fish_hoof (Sep 19, 2018)

wolf said:


> I really like the song, arrangement and singing. And agree with the above comments. Excellent material and deserves the best possible treatment. I'd not cut corners.
> I agree that this is a monumental challenge to mix well. And this would be the one thing I'd critique. Even though the overall frequency balance works well for me, I think there are too many elements fighting for space in the mid to low mid range. Could also be build up from the reverbs. With more definition in the mix, this'd be killer.
> I of course don't know who mixed this. regardless, I recommend to get a mixing engineer who has experience with such material or is confident he/she can handle it. This music is worth it.



Super kind words. Thank you! Actually mixed it myself and know it can be much better. Firm believer in letting people do what they do best. I love writing and composing, not necessarily the best at mixing. I agree on the mid to low build ups. Something to definitely keep working on. I have a few more of these songs that I'll share as the feedback is helpful. Thank you again!


----------

